# What are the # of post we need for each status level



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I have at least 121 posts and I am listed as "All Star" while ken4kne has fewer than me and is "Legend". What are the breakpoints for each new level? I am sure that you have them somewhere on this site but I have been able to find them.

Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will fix you up. The user title is usually automatically updated but since we had to add "supporter" to your user title, we have to update you manually. Sorry about that.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

No problem, thanks


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris,
How about puting a "closed,sticky" post wwith the levels in the gold forum?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by n0qcu _
> *Chris,
> How about puting a "closed,sticky" post wwith the levels in the gold forum? *


Good idea. Thanks!


----------

